# Road Bike Rental in South Padre Island



## Golfguy (Nov 20, 2010)

Did some Googleing and calling around but I haven't found anywhere in South Padre that rents road bikes, just beach cruisers. Has anyone rented a road bike on Padre that you can recommend?


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

try some of the LBS's in Harlingen.


----------



## steelbikerider (Feb 7, 2005)

Just play golf. The Harlingen course is not bad. The is only an out an back road on south Padre with lots of blowing sand


----------

